# SPAM: 59cm Lemond Zurich Carbon full carbon frameset for sale



## appleSSeed (Nov 17, 2005)

https://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php/product/22406










59cm 
$500 plus shipping 

[email protected]

thanks


----------

